# How hidden for squirrels?



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

How much should I try to hide for squirrel hunting? I usually just sit behind some fallen brush with my back to a tree, though I read in the Crome squirrel tournament thread someone was hunting from a ground blind. Should I build a heavier brush blind to hunt from? Or just concentrate on sitting still?


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Sit still is fine, or get a pair of these then you can walk,talk and shoot the bull with a buddy while they do the "work" for ya:


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Shupac said:


> How much should I try to hide for squirrel hunting? I usually just sit behind some fallen brush with my back to a tree, though I read in the Crome squirrel tournament thread someone was hunting from a ground blind. Should I build a heavier brush blind to hunt from? Or just concentrate on sitting still?


Be seen. As far as yor hunter orange ,be seen!
That said ,I am not a fan of a solid orange hat when hunting squirrel. And denim. Head turns ,and raises and lowers.Moving,moving. Half orange is my compromise. An orange vest moves less that a hat ,but the addition of a hat is more insurance of being seen.( By other humans).
If you are sitting ,movement and clashing with your background get you noticed.
You might find squirrels more relaxed when you ignore them ,and don' t focus on them when deer hunting.
Stay focused on one and they can get suspicious....
If a blind exists you can try it. experimenting is always good. I would not build one just for squirrel though.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Right now just like most winters, I have been having much better luck from 1100 to 1400 than I have had early or late in the day. This warm spell and their natural URGES will change that right suddenlike though.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

First off some great looking dogs, I have taken so many squirrels some years more than others. I have never hunted with dogs, I want to, put that on the list. But I find movement is a deal breaker. I wear a orange camo hat, I also use a wicker fishing creel for all my small game, it has my tools, ziplock bags and wetwipes I clean them buggers as fast as they hit the ground. If I have something behind me and go into statue mode I think squirrels have short attention span. If I have my hand in the creel I can squeeze my call bellows and not show movement. If I lost track of the nutcracker. They will move or bark. But I just stand rock still. I have hunted them from my box blind sniper style but did not enjoy it as much.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

in england i shoot them all year round,i dont hide from them just walk though the woods, when they move shoot them.


----------



## capper (Sep 3, 2015)

We never used any kind of blind for squirrels. Just found a spot with either a few leaf nests or a couple of good den trees and sat real still with our back to a tree. Back then, there was no blaze orange law so we just wore a regular old tan hunting coat and bluejeans. Sitting real still is the main thing. When you want to look to the side - move your eyes first, then very slowly turn your head. Sudden moves is what will give you away every time. We carried one of those little cushions to sit on to keep your butt dry.
I did notice that in later years when we could afford to buy camo coveralls we did seem to kill more squirrels. But that could also be because we had found a better squirrel woods.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Find some oak trees and wait. The squirrels do seem to like roaming out when it's sunny out, but that's not to say they won't move with a day like today(cool, cloudy, damp).
It's more important that you're quiet and move very little. Stand behind a tree for cover. Also look up at the trees very carefully. You never know if there's a squirrel hugging a branch or if it's looking at you between the v of a tree.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks. My squirreling hat is grey...hope it doesn't get mistaken for a grey squirrel at some point! Will keep doing mostly what I'm doing, and keep looking for better spots.


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM (Feb 19, 2004)

I was 12 and started small game hunting back in the early 60"s. My great uncle was a squirrel hunting fanatic. He use to take me and he said/taught me they were very curious animals. We would sit by oak trees and throw a hat out in front of us ans sit still. Not long after, if there were any squirrels around they would come see what it was. Shoot them, retrieve the hat, walk about 50 yard and do it all over again. Crazy as it seems, it worked well.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Pretend you're deer hunting. They will be everywhere.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

You need 1 small dog, that barks. Find a nice stand of Oaks, and let the dog bark and chase squirrels around trees. The Squirrel will move around a tree, to stay out of sight of the dog. You just stand there, and wait til the Squirrel moves to your side of the tree, then pop them with a .22. You can literally do this with a decent BB gun. I did, when I was a kid.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

JUSTCATCHINUM said:


> I was 12 and started small game hunting back in the early 60"s. My great uncle was a squirrel hunting fanatic. He use to take me and he said/taught me they were very curious animals. We would sit by oak trees and throw a hat out in front of us ans sit still. Not long after, if there were any squirrels around they would come see what it was. Shoot them, retrieve the hat, walk about 50 yard and do it all over again. Crazy as it seems, it worked well.


I chuckled reading this. But I think I'm going to give this a try next time I go out. Just for kicks.


----------



## capper (Sep 3, 2015)

Another trick I was told about by an old guy who hunted nothing but squirrels and always walked to and from the woods because he never owned a car. He most always had a bag of squirrels too. He told me that on a sunny day - he would sit by a den tree where he had seen a squirrel go into the hole and wait till things settled down a bit and then he'd take a little pocket mirror and flash the sunlight across the den hole a few times and then put the mirror away and wait. In just a few minutes, the squirrel would come tearing out of that hole and run around the tree like crazy trying to find where that light was coming from. I never tried this so I can't say it really works.


----------



## xhoosiericeman (Dec 13, 2016)

Fishndude said:


> You need 1 small dog, that barks. Find a nice stand of Oaks, and let the dog bark and chase squirrels around trees. The Squirrel will move around a tree, to stay out of sight of the dog. You just stand there, and wait til the Squirrel moves to your side of the tree, then pop them with a .22. You can literally do this with a decent BB gun. I did, when I was a kid.


i had a golden doodle, she was a mutt, not a purebreed. she was the result of a golden, and a big poodle lol. i had a squirell dog and didnt know it. id take her for walks, she would seek them out like a heat seeking missile, shed bounce around the trees shed bark at them and look at me the squirrells would be chattering at her, i didnt even have to train her. i been thinking about taking up squirell hunting, i wish i had my old girl corona still


----------

